# "Song Stuck In Your Head"  Of The Day......



## Bonzi (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2015)

Bonzi said:


>


My daughters love this group.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Dec 2, 2015)

​


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 2, 2015)

Played it three times already this morning


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 2, 2015)

Stuck there now, isn't it.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 2, 2015)

And for the GITMO guests, 24/7.


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 2, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Played it three times already this morning


 
It's funny how that is sometimes, it's like a "music craving" or urge.... there are a few songs I can do that with pretty regularly...... (not the one in my head today, I have NO CLUE why that one is stuck in there!)


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 2, 2015)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Stuck there now, isn't it.


 
something about Disney songs...... they could be used as a form of torture!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 2, 2015)

Now look what you've done to me.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 2, 2015)

Last one I promise


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 2, 2015)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> ​


 
Great song!


----------



## konradv (Dec 3, 2015)

2NE1 - 내가 제일 잘 나가(I AM THE BEST)


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 3, 2015)

I still have "WORTH IT" in my head.... waiting for a new song to invade my brain!


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks to discussion of The Wizard of Oz, it is now this:


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Dec 3, 2015)

Bonzi said:


>


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2015)

I had this song stuck in my head a week or so ago.  It's a beautiful song, but I can already tell they are going to play it everywhere until I tire of it.  Lol.  Still, her voice is just amazing, and I like this song for now.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2015)

^^^

The guy in the video is so adorable too!  I would give him a hug to make him feel better.    Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2015)

Let me be you rebound, baby!


----------



## Kosh (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Bonzi (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Bonzi (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## PredFan (Dec 12, 2015)

I don't know how to post song on here but I have a good system for design with songs stuck in my head. If the song is one I like, I leave it in my head, if it isn't, I use one of my "erasers". These are songs that I like and as soon as I hear them they are stuck in my head. I never have to tolerate stupid commercial jingles or bad music being stuck in my head.


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 12, 2015)

PredFan said:


> I don't know how to post song on here but I have a good system for design with songs stuck in my head. If the song is one I like, I leave it in my head, if it isn't, I use one of my "erasers". These are songs that I like and as soon as I hear them they are stuck in my head. I never have to tolerate stupid commercial jingles or bad music being stuck in my head.


 
What's your favorite song?  Or one of them?
Do you want me to tell you how to post a song here?  It's easy.....


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Bonzi (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

I hate that this song is I my head, I hate it, but, I heard it when I was away....


----------



## baileyn45 (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## konradv (Feb 23, 2016)

U2- Mysterious Ways


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## konradv (Feb 26, 2016)

Was thinking about my honeymoon in the Bahamas today.  This song was getting played 24/7.


Arrow- Hot, Hot, Hot

Most people will remember the Buster Poindexter cover.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 3, 2016)

several today!  Here's one

*"Killing Me Softly With His Song"*

Strumming my pain with his fingers
Singing my life with his words
Killing me softly with his song
Killing me softly with his song
Telling my whole life with his words
Killing me softly with his song


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 3, 2016)

*"Fool (If You Think It's Over)"*

A dying flame, you're free again
Who could love and do that to you
All dressed in black, he won't be coming back
Save your tears, you've got years and years


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Stasha_Sz (Sep 4, 2016)

I've had worse ones being earworms, at least this one is fun!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 4, 2016)

*Buckcherry - Crazy Bit*h*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 4, 2016)

Cheap Sunglasses (at night)


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know how to post song on here but I have a good system for design with songs stuck in my head. If the song is one I like, I leave it in my head, if it isn't, I use one of my "erasers". These are songs that I like and as soon as I hear them they are stuck in my head. I never have to tolerate stupid commercial jingles or bad music being stuck in my head.
> ...


----------



## Feelgood (Oct 24, 2016)

Ylvis - The Fox (What Does the Fox Say?)


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Mar 11, 2017)

Went by the bookstore today. A little hole in the wall place that is struggling to survive against Amazon/B&N/Half-Price and that lot. They have the "In Store Music Network" playing on the PA. Heard this gem that I have not heard in a bajillion years. Could not remember who it was or what the title was... Then I remembered! I would like to share it with you all.
From an Unplugged concert on MTV, (back when they had the "M"), these are 10,000 Maniacs performing Like The Weather:


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## ThirdTerm (Mar 22, 2017)




----------

